# Most definitions?



## derekleffew (Sep 6, 2016)

What wiki term has the greatest number of unique and distinct definitions?

Students only for one week please.


----------



## np18358 (Sep 6, 2016)

Would it be an Ellipsoidal Reflector Spotlight? (Aka ERS, Ellipsoidal, Profile, "Leko", "Source Four", or perhaps simply spotlight)


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 6, 2016)

The answer to this question is probably more likely known by a student than an old fart here.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 9, 2016)

np18358 said:


> Would it be an Ellipsoidal Reflector Spotlight? (Aka ERS, Ellipsoidal, Profile, "Leko", "Source Four", or perhaps simply spotlight)


That's actually the opposite of what I'm asking--rather than many terms that all mean the same thing, I'm looking for one term with many meanings.


BillConnerFASTC said:


> The answer to this question is probably more likely known by a student than an old fart here.


Not necessarily. One very commonly-used theatrical term that has different meanings in scenery, electrics, rigging, props, audio, even costumery and millinery.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 9, 2016)

derekleffew said:


> That's actually the opposite of what I'm asking--rather than many terms that all mean the same thing, I'm looking for one term with many meanings.
> 
> Not necessarily. One very commonly-used theatrical term that has different meanings in scenery, electrics, rigging, props, audio, even costumery and millinery.


Oh I think I know where money would be. I'll check the wiki.


----------



## RickR (Sep 18, 2016)

Sounds like you've hit one of my pet peeves. Terminology is so important, to have one mean so many things is so bad. To have so few realize that we over use the term is even worse.


----------



## RickR (Sep 18, 2016)

Wait, it's been more than a week, aren't there any students on this channel?


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 18, 2016)

RickR said:


> Wait, it's been more than a week, aren't there any students on this channel?


They must all be too busy writing their "What I did during summer break" essays. 

Mr. Conner, professionals, and everyone else, feel free to answer. (But if you get it right and I see your response within a short amount of time, be aware I may hide your answer just to keep the discussion going a while longer.)


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 19, 2016)

Could it have something to do with formal wear?


----------



## Van (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm gonna say, "Bippy"!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 19, 2016)

I thought it would be "tormentor" bu the wiki here does not have a fraction of the definitions that I've heard the term applied to. Dutchman was going to be my second as it too has been used for much more than wiki suggests.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 19, 2016)

Van said:


> I'm gonna say, "Bippy"!


I had to look that up in my "Funk and Wagnalls"


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 19, 2016)

ruinexplorer said:


> Could it have something to do with formal wear?


I'm not sure how; I don't think so.
-----
A cryptic (punny) hint:




(Only olden people will understand.)


----------



## Evans Poulos (Sep 19, 2016)

Lolol. Would that be 'trim'?

_[This post was previously hidden.]_


----------



## Van (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh, NOW I know!!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes, I could see that as well. It wasn't quite what I had in mind, though I was thinking something that started with the same letter.


----------



## chausman (Sep 19, 2016)

Well now I know. However one might argue that several of the definitions in the wiki article are all effectively the same thing.


----------



## SteveB (Sep 19, 2016)

West coasting ?


----------



## Evans Poulos (Sep 29, 2016)

Did we forget about this? Sitting on the edge of my seat here!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 29, 2016)

Trim


----------



## Evans Poulos (Sep 29, 2016)

How anti climactic.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 7, 2016)

Yep, trim. Runners up include line and play.


----------

